# Hunting > Hunting >  Virgin Pig Hunting...

## Mohawk660

Just a quick post to say thanks to Moonhunt, Scott, Sam and Ryan and of course to their amazing dogs for letting me tag along and experience pig hunting. Obviously its a completely different experience from deer stalking , but its a massive adreniln rush when the dogs start barking and the chase begins.

We started at 0730 by 0740 the dogs were on to something unbelievable! Unfortunely the dogs werent able to hold it and the pig escaped and did some damage to one of the dogs.

We jumped back in the ute and drove to another spot near by , the dogs went for another run heard them bark and a pig squeal but no luck there either.

Then back into the ute for the final spot of the day. Sam  decided to go for a walk with  his dogs and we followed behind cruzing with scotts dogs winding on the back of the ute, Nec minute a nice sized black and white sow casually walks in front of the ute. I nearly shit myself reach for my 308 ( shit thats right Im pig hunting I only have a knife the 308 is back home locked up !!!).

It was so close even I could have shot it.

The dogs jump off the ute and give chase , but unfortunely couldnt get on to it.

Next minute Sam comes running up the road I need a KNIFE I GOT A PIG, (sam left his in the ute)we coming running with a bunch of knives , in the end he didnt need it as he had killed it with a branch he ripped off. These pig hunters are good fellas ,hard as nuts!

Who takes on a pig even a small black one with a branch?? Sam the mad pig hunter thats who.

Back to the ute to skin the pig and a couple of cold beers.

All in all a great first day pig hunting.

So even thou I didnt get a  opportunity to stick one it was still an awesome experience and thanks heaps lads for letting me take the meat.

Thanks Moonhunt I look forward to the next trip.....Hint hint

----------


## Matt2308

Good morning out by the sounds of it!
I've been wanting to get out and find out what it's all about since moving to Christchurch, but don't know anyone with dogs who pig hunts!

----------


## Rushy

Deano where are the pics mate?  I know you got some.

----------


## Gibo

Good stuff! Did Phil end up going with?

----------


## Rushy

> Good stuff! Did Phil end up going with?


Nah I don't think so Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Nah I don't think so Gibo


Oh well that may have been good luck then!! :Psmiley: 
Im gonna sort out a Kaimai mission with him next weekend or one after so he can get his fix.

----------


## Rushy

> Oh well that may have been good luck then!!
> Im gonna sort out a Kaimai mission with him next weekend or one after so he can get his fix.


What will you be hunting? I might join you if there is room for a slow old bugger.

----------


## Gibo

> What will you be hunting? I might join you if there is room for a slow old bugger.


Just having a look for a redskin mate. 
You are more than welcome to join. I will sort with Phil via text and he can update you as we go and I will PM you also. 
Be good to meet you both.
This weekend looks wet so perhaps the 25th or 26th?

----------


## Rushy

> This weekend looks wet so perhaps the 25th or 26th?


That would work better for me as it is my 60th birthday sunday and I would probably get skinned alive if I baled out on the plans my family have been cooking up.  How did the maranade work out for you?

----------


## Rushy

Sorry Dean I have sort of hijacked your thread mate.

----------


## Gibo

> That would work better for me as it is my 60th birthday sunday and I would probably get skinned alive if I baled out on the plans my family have been cooking up.  How did the maranade work out for you?


Yeah sounds good, will be better for me also. The Marinade was not trialled as I drunk to many beverages by the time cooking duty came round. I did cook a bloody good veni steak without it though!!
Young Phil is up at Moonhunts now he rekons, sounded excited so must be running after a pig!!!

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff guys and I suppose the pig was skinned with a stick to.

----------


## Gibo

> Good stuff guys and I suppose the pig was skinned with a stick to.


Rub leaves on it to remove the hair!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

Spooked one out of its bed and didnt see another - bummer! Still better than a day at uni  :Thumbsup: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Thats a start mate. They must have been scared of ya!

----------


## Rushy

> Spooked one out of its bed


It will have smelled you coming Phillip

----------


## Twoshotkill

Well done boys... Good to see oy all excited Mohawk..... Have you changed your mind on the Vizsla???? Maybe a few pigdogs now????

----------


## phillipgr

> It will have smelled you coming Phillip


Yup, the wind was bad

----------


## Twoshotkill

How did you know the Pig was a Virgin??????

----------


## Rushy

> Maybe a few pigdogs now????


To be known as Mohawk's mangey mutts and kept at the station.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Sorry Dean I have sort of hijacked your thread mate.


Rushy You poach everyones threads!!! Have a great Birthday mate.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Well done boys... Good to see oy all excited Mohawk..... Have you changed your mind on the Vizsla???? Maybe a few pigdogs now????


Mmm I might have to get more than one dog............

----------


## Mohawk660

> Deano where are the pics mate?  I know you got some.


Feel free to put the photo up mate I am shite , I have tried fuck nos whats going on.

----------


## Rushy

Here it is.  You spend too much time playing with your hose.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Here it is.  You spend too much time playing with your hose.Attachment 9839


Thanks Rushy your a legend. Had some of the pork last night , one of the hind legs done in a milk bath , it was awesome!

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Mohawk660;116976]Had some of the pork last night QUOTE]

Go on.  Rub it in why don't you.

----------


## moonhunt

> Just a quick post to say thanks to Moonhunt, Scott, Sam and Ryan and of course to their amazing dogs for letting me tag along and experience pig hunting. Obviously its a completely different experience from deer stalking , but its a massive adreniln rush when the dogs start barking and the chase begins.
> 
> We started at 0730 by 0740 the dogs were on to something unbelievable! Unfortunely the dogs werent able to hold it and the pig escaped and did some damage to one of the dogs.
> 
> We jumped back in the ute and drove to another spot near by , the dogs went for another run heard them bark and a pig squeal but no luck there either.
> 
> 
> Then back into the ute for the final spot of the day. Sam  decided to go for a walk with  his dogs and we followed behind cruzing with scotts dogs winding on the back of the ute, Nec minute a nice sized black and white sow casually walks in front of the ute. I nearly shit myself reach for my 308 ( shit thats right Im pig hunting I only have a knife the 308 is back home locked up !!!).
> 
> ...


You liked that aye... was a good day, good company, shit dogs haha i wont live that down
Will get you out again, catch that pigs daddy, or have fun trying

This virgin thingy is rubbing off, got my first deer last night, i should start a new thread on how shit the 243 is  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> Mmm I might have to get more than one dog............


Get a GSP ! All you'll ever need . 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## moonhunt

Sam spent 700 at the vet getting those lumps removed off that boy and poke seen to

----------


## Rusky

Good stuff, and I laughed at the pointy stick.  Reminds of a guy who gutted a deer with just a bullet case.

----------


## phillipgr

> You liked that aye... was a good day, good company, shit dogs haha i wont live that down
> Will get you out again, catch that pigs daddy, or have fun trying
> 
> This virgin thingy is rubbing off, got my first deer last night, i should start a new thread on how shit the 243 is


Good shit on getting your first deer! Such a good feeling. Red, fallow?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> This virgin thingy is rubbing off, got my first deer last night


Fantastic Moonhunt.  Well done

----------


## Dundee

good stuff moonhunt :Cool:

----------


## jord

> Just a quick post to say thanks to Moonhunt, Scott, Sam and Ryan and of course to their amazing dogs for letting me tag along and experience pig hunting. Obviously its a completely different experience from deer stalking , but its a massive adreniln rush when the dogs start barking and the chase begins.
> 
> We started at 0730 by 0740 the dogs were on to something unbelievable! Unfortunely the dogs werent able to hold it and the pig escaped and did some damage to one of the dogs.
> 
> We jumped back in the ute and drove to another spot near by , the dogs went for another run heard them bark and a pig squeal but no luck there either.
> 
> Then back into the ute for the final spot of the day. Sam  decided to go for a walk with  his dogs and we followed behind cruzing with scotts dogs winding on the back of the ute, Nec minute a nice sized black and white sow casually walks in front of the ute. I nearly shit myself reach for my 308 ( shit thats right Im pig hunting I only have a knife the 308 is back home locked up !!!).
> 
> It was so close even I could have shot it.
> ...


Great wee write up there man. Awesome stuff. 


Sent from my Browning

----------


## Maca49

> Good stuff guys and I suppose the pig was skinned with a stick to.


Up it bum out its mouth and spit roasted DD

----------

